
Lose yourself in this highly addictive “murder map” of medieval London - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/addictive-interactive-murder-map-lets-you-explore-medieval-london-crime/
======
DATACOMMANDER
Direct link to the map:

[https://www.vrc.crim.cam.ac.uk/vrcresearch/london-
medieval-m...](https://www.vrc.crim.cam.ac.uk/vrcresearch/london-medieval-
murder-map)

